# Help needed with a raising a coffin lid



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

A wiper motor that only spins halfway??? Never heard of it.


----------



## nochevys (Aug 8, 2009)

A wiper motor should spin 360 degrees not 180???


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

cemeb4dk,

Where did you get the wiper moter from? You might want to take a look at Monster Guts website. They show how the wiper motor should be wired (http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=4). Here are a couple pictures and a video of mine. I used a wiper motor from Monster Guts.


















Happy Haunting!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi cemeb4dk. If it turns back and forth 180 degrees, then what you have is a wiper motor for the rear glass...usually intended for a hatchback/station wagon, or minivan. For this application, it will work just fine as long as you can work with one caveat that I'll get into a little later. You only need to pay attention to the mounting orientation to ensure that the top of the stroke is at true vertical. 


The downside to this type of wiper motor is that they usually have less dwell (in terms of the coffin lid, dwell is the amount of time that the lid stays at it's position when _fully raised_, or conversely, _fully lowered_) than normal wiper motors due to the mechanical crank arm inside of them being so short. This may be a shortcoming that you don't want in your prop, unless you're looking for a banging motion of the lid.


Even if you decide to move to a more traditional style wiper motor. Keep it, as there are plenty of other applications you could use it for.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

cemeb4dk

I just bought a few of these same motors from Surplus Center and plan on using them for basically the same thing you're doing. They'll work perfectly. Attach a long strip of cardboard on it so you can figure out how long you need the arm to be then move the motor around inside the coffin until you figure out the right place to permanently mount it.


----------



## cemeb4dk (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yes I did a search late last night via partnumber and yes its a rear wiper motor. I will keep it for another project. I'm just going to order the mobnster guts one and be done with it. 

Now need to find a motor for my breathing grave, found a few on eBay, but hoping to find one cheaper. Thanks again for taking time to respond


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

cemeb4dk said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes I did a search late last night via partnumber and yes its a rear wiper motor. I will keep it for another project. I'm just going to order the mobnster guts one and be done with it.
> 
> Now need to find a motor for my breathing grave, found a few on eBay, but hoping to find one cheaper. Thanks again for taking time to respond


Cemeb4dk,

There is a member on this form (box1030) that was selling the vent motors at a fair price. You might want to send a PM to see if any are still available.


----------



## kimcfadd (Oct 6, 2010)

cemeb4dk said:


> Thanks everyone. Yes I did a search late last night via partnumber and yes its a rear wiper motor. I will keep it for another project. I'm just going to order the mobnster guts one and be done with it.
> 
> Now need to find a motor for my breathing grave, found a few on eBay, but hoping to find one cheaper. Thanks again for taking time to respond


Try doing a search on the internet for "A/C Vent Door Actuator'. You'll find a bunch, but you'll have to keep searching to find a price you think is fair.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I sent a PM to Box1031 about 3 or 4 weeks ago and still haven't gotten a response.


----------



## DoctorGrim (Oct 18, 2007)

I used a wiper motor and a picovolt to give some randomness to the movement.


----------



## DannyK (Sep 21, 2008)

If you do choose to use the rear hatch wiper motor, the hook-up is essentially the same. Hook a small arm (make the length of this one the amount that you want to lid to open) and connect it to another arm that will be connected to the lid. Theoretically the length of this arm should be the distance from the mounting point of the motor to the top of the coffin with the lid closed.
Ensure the two arms can slip by one another and you should be golden


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Wiper motors ROCK! I have 9 throughout my scares, and they have yet to fail me. Strong as anything, too!  Go to an auto wrecker/salvage place. Dirt cheap, but be prepared to search a bit and bring some wrenches and pliers (a pair of good wire cutters is handy, too).


----------

